# Students Attending JWU North Miami



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

In the fall.. is anyone out there? Has anyone found out who their roommate is yet? I haven't found out what dorm I'm in yet, hopefully Biscayne..


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

What's up?

Im at JWU-Miami now, and will still be here in the fall. Biscayne is a great place to live, that's where I spent my freshman year.

Drop me an email [email protected] if you have any questions.

FYI: Biscayne Commons residedent hall was formally know at the Voyeger Inn. A very "infamous" movie called "Deep Throat" was filmed there.


----------



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

I just got the letter, and I am in Biscayne. You gotta be kidding me about the Deep Throat thing -- that's hilarious. Got any wisdom about Biscayne dorm life? Are you staying at an apartment next year or one of the apartment-style dorms that JWU offers? I'm still debating whether or not I should stay in Florida for the summer to work or go home (there's very few job opportunities for kitchenwork here).


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Ill be staying at emerald lake, which are little condos/townhouses, that JWU owns. They are consisder the best dorms cause they are waterfront  . However, Biscayne is a great place to live. You only have one roomate, everywhere else with the excetpion of flamingo hall, you have 2-5 roomates, and at Biscayne you get a bathroom/shower that you only have to share with your roomie, plus a pool, computer lab, rec room, kitchen and everyroom has free satillete tv, and free local phone service. (the other dorms you have to pay for cable and phone). Its about 3 blocks from the culinary labs, 5 blocks from the Publix grocery Store. The only downside to Biscayne is that you cant have overnight guests, on school nights, unless they live there too.

Also, your class will be the first to take the new culinary classes, so your labs, will be different then the freshman ones last year, if everything goes well with them the other schools will swich over next year. For those that went to JWU the classes that are changing are: American Regional is now New World Cusine, Continental is now Intro to European Cusine, Stocks and Sauces is now Stocks, Sauces, and Soups and Priciples of Foodservice Production is now devoted to how to cook meat, I forgot the new name.

As for summer, JWU offers some courses, I am currently doing all of my sophomore labs. Mainly cause housing is cheaper and you save about $500 on tution.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Andrew


----------



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for answering; I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

That's cool about the class changes. Are they doing that at all the JWU's? Too bad I already took them. Are they changing any sophomore classes?


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Yeah, from what I understand, if everything goes well here, all the JWU's will swich over. The sophomore labs, will change in a couple of years. The new classes, are going to be more method focus. For example instead of producing a different menu everyday, the whole class would do nothing but braising that day, then a day of grilling, and a day of frying, ect. finally on the last 3 days of the 9 day class, is when a full menu is produced that is served in the dinning room. I however will hopefully be long gone by the time this is done, im looking to transfer to Cornell Jan of 2004 as I will be finsished with my AS, in december.

-Andrew

Funny quote of the day:

"I am not God, well not yet at least."
- Chef Ives
Instructor JWU-Miami


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

That sounds neat. I kinda wished they had done that with us.


----------



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm leaving for North Miami from Southern Indiana next Sunday.. very excited  Does anyone have any advice about cars down there? I have one but right now I'm leaning towards not bringing it yet.. I have a good amount of experience in the kitchen so I would like to get a job as a prep/line cook somewhere, but if I didn't bring the car I would certainly buy the bus pass. I am mostly worried about theft because I don't exactly own a beater.


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Bring your car, trust me. and I wouldnt worry about your car getting messed with, biscayne has a gated parking lot, and there is a parking garage near the school that is watched by security. And the bus system here is ok, it takes me 20 minutes to get to my work by car, but the same trip on a bus is an hour and a half.

Happy moving!

Andrew


----------



## paulh (Jan 5, 2003)

Andrew,

Thanks for the advice, but I have a few more questions  

Do you have any advice about the job fair? I don't know the format or if the type of place I would like to work will be there. I am looking for any entry level cook position, I would even start out dishwashing if I could get into a nice restaurant (IE no chains, something above average to upscale in quality) and work my way up. I'm going to do a cover letter and a resume, as well as a letter of recommendation from my current boss. If you have any ideas I'd appreciate them.


----------



## Chef W.G (Nov 8, 2001)

Well first, considering the tourist season is comming up in south florida, every hotel is hiring cooks out the kazoo, (i.e, Hyatt, Ritz, Westin, Biltmore, Marriott, Sheraton) I think hotels are the best place to work as students, mainly cause they will work around your school schedule. As for the job fair, you should know what companies you want to look at, cause its going to be packed and you wont have time to look at everyone. Have lots of copies of your resume to hand out. Your sopposed to be in school uniform, but I think you'll be better off wearing a nice shirt and tie, that why you dont look like a JWU clone.

My aol instant messanger screen name is chefparsley, if anyone wants to chat  

Andrew


----------

